# A Way to Escape the Bad Air



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Though things are clearing up a bit, it's still very unhealthy to ride outside, and will be for a few more days. Because of the conditions, we decided to open up our spin center free of charge to anyone who wants to put some miles on their legs. The spin bikes are brand new, highly adjustable, and are have spd compatible pedals. You can also bring in your own pedals if you'd like.

We have a high def big screen up on the wall, great ventilation, and we'll keep the spinning area open during normal business hours throughout the rest of this week. Anyone can feel free to come in - all we ask is that you limit your spinning to one hour if others are waiting, and that you bring a towel and clean up after yourself.

If you have any questions, feel free to call the shop: (949) 450-9906


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

a location would be helpful.

very generous offer, nice to see you providing that to us *strangers*


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Jim - Really nice offer, wish I wasn't as far away (San Diego). Our gym has cancelled even indoor stuff like spin classes because air quality is so bad even indoors.

Thanks for helping take care of the cyclists up in Orange County!


----------



## jarhead-usmc (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats really cool Jim!!!!! Yeah I live down here in Laguna Niguel and the air is still bad..... Looks like I will be on the trainer for the next couple days..... Very nice offer !!!! Thanks !!!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, but a group of us might be heading up GMR to Baldy Village this Sat. Air should be clear up there by the weekend, hopefully.....


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

roadfix said:


> Thanks, but a group of us might be heading up GMR to Baldy Village this Sat. Air should be clear up there by the weekend, hopefully.....



Just talked to a friend at the base of GMR, still very bad air....but hopefully by the weekend the wind will shift


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sand Canyon Cyclery looks to be in Irvine. Too far for me. 

http://sandcanyoncyclery.com/


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

That's what I get for thinking everyone knows us! Sorry.

In Irvine, on the corner of Sand Canyon and Irvine Center Dr. 6616 Irvine Center Dr. 92618

The World Series will be up on the big screen tonight in hi-def.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hey L.A.'ers ... Group ride to Irvine to use the indoor spin bikes!

(No really, though, nice offer Jim.)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Hey L.A.'ers ... Group ride to Irvine to use the indoor spin bikes!
> 
> (No really, though, nice offer Jim.)


We'll arrive coughing and gasping for air. Jim, have some oxygen on hand will ya?


----------

